# Heat exchanger with built in fan for barn???



## todd440 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello everyone.  What an informative forum!  It looks like I just pulled the trigger on a Central Boiler 5036.  I'm going to heat my 32x64 shop with this, as well as the house.  My question is:  where is the best place to get a heater unit for hanging in the shop?  It's spray foamed, and heats like a dream with a 75k btu radiant tube(propane).  I looked at a unit from the heatmor dealer, but seemed pricey at $550 for an 80k btu.  The brand started with a "P".


----------



## jebatty (Feb 15, 2009)

Take a look at ebay or craigs list and look for used hot water/steam unit heaters.


----------



## Jeff S (Feb 15, 2009)

After installing a heat exchanger(radiator) in my forced air furnace I realized how simple this transfer of heat system was.

I thought if were to heat my own barn I might look for a used and hopefully free forced air furnace and install a heat exchanger in it,I wouldn't even hook it up to its original fuel source.

Another option would be to just use the fan out of a used furnace coupled with a little duct work and heat exchanger that way you could make a air handler to hang from the ceiling.


----------



## magnumhntr (Feb 15, 2009)

Get yourself one of these.....


http://cgi.ebay.com/150K-BTU-Water-Air-Exchanger-Outdoor-Wood-Furnace_W0QQitemZ200308448186QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item200308448186&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


Build a box out of plywood to house the heat exchanger. I'm sure you could pick up a used ( salvaged ) furnace fan from a local heating/cooling guy for little to nothing (the guy that did the mechanical when I built my house gave me one for free). I picked up a line voltage thermostat at Home Depot for $20. Total I have about $300 in mine with heat exchanger,thermostat, pex and fittings.




Chris


----------



## Ugly (Feb 15, 2009)

Places that sell boilers usually sell self contained A coils with fans.


----------



## in hot water (Feb 15, 2009)

How basic do you want to go?  I've seen some homemade versions with old car radiators as the coil and off the shelf, hardware store, propeller style fans behind them 

Visit any HVAC shop or wholesaler, they often have damaged or warrantied furnaces for free.  Add a hydronic coil (or radiator) to the output side. 

 Hot water coils with damaged fins from shipping are available for a fraction of the cost also.  A fin tool will generally straighten them enough to be use-able.

Look around for a commercial building being remodeled, they usually scrap out old hydronic unit heaters.

I've also seen people use old bus heaters.  They have 12V motors and a small hydronic coil.  Visit a truck junkyard for those.

I much prefer a squirrel cage fan to a propeller style if you plan on working around them much the noise level is considerably less with a cage blower.

 hr


----------



## Paso (Feb 16, 2009)

I have had very good luck with Bus Rads One I have a squrrial cage blower the other a blade fan both work perfect.

In a shop where pretty is not necessary its a good choice. They really put out the heat.


----------



## leeeallen (Oct 21, 2009)

An ols fasioned steam radiator with a box fan from Lowe's (15 bucks) works great- keeps my 26 x 36 work garage at 50 without turning on the fan. Ran 3/4 pex in and out and have a Taco circ pump on 24/7 to circulate water. Total cost about 200.


----------



## jebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

The pictures bring back memories of my old truck radiator with a big squirrel cage blower behind it -- worked well, but the fan motor was an electricity hog. I replaced that with a unit heater and a fan that used much less juice. The unit heater worked every bit as well if not better, but hey, more than one route to nirvana.


----------



## shoeboxlen (Oct 21, 2009)

pretty slick ideas for getting heat in a shop! Kuddos to you guys for coming up with the ingenious ideas!


----------



## pybyr (Oct 22, 2009)

I recently bumbled into a free-for-drag away compressor and heat exchanger unit behind a country store, from its former refrigeration system.  

The HX is a very nice unit- but I've already got an HX for my heat system.  

My plan for it is to run the cold overflow water from my spring through the coil, and gently blow air through it with a muffin fan- voila- redneck dehumidifier that'll pull a lot less electricity than the "fancy" ones.

Anyway, I suspect that if you as around stores with coolers, or the people who service them, you may be able to find an HX that'd work for your application.


----------

